# Kontakt Batch Re-save issues...



## BDReflet (Apr 11, 2021)

Hey guys, I’m having issues with the batch re-save in Kontakt. 

I recently updated my ram and I noticed it started to act up around that time. If I batch re-save a library, it will reload quickly for a little while but after some time, or a system reboot, it all has to be repeated again and won’t keep the re-save. 

I was working fine before and the load time was very fast. Instruments that would load in seconds now take upwards to 10-15 minutes, unless I batch re-save, but then that only works for a bit. 

I’ve been looking for a remedy, but not finding anything yet. Anyone have a similar issue or a suggested solution? Any recommendations are very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 11, 2021)

BDReflet said:


> Hey guys, I’m having issues with the batch re-save in Kontakt.
> 
> I recently updated my ram and I noticed it started to act up around that time. If I batch re-save a library, it will reload quickly for a little while but after some time, or a system reboot, it all has to be repeated again and won’t keep the re-save.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, you lose some of the batch re-save efficiency as soon as you close Kontakt, so that might be part of the issue. But those load times seem excessive. Have you checked the format of the drive? That's another thing that can cause load-time issues.


----------



## BDReflet (Apr 11, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> As I understand it, you lose some of the batch re-save efficiency as soon as you close Kontakt, so that might be part of the issue. But those load times seem excessive. Have you checked the format of the drive? That's another thing that can cause load-time issues.


Yes it’s very excessive load times. I have checked and tried batch saving on multiple drives, external and internal, ssd and hdd. They all appear to be GPT formatted.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 11, 2021)

BDReflet said:


> Yes it’s very excessive load times. I have checked and tried batch saving on multiple drives, external and internal, ssd and hdd. They all appear to be GPT formatted.


Is that one of the approved Kontakt formats? I think windows is best under NTFS and for Mac the older journaled is still preferred I think.


----------



## BDReflet (Apr 11, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Is that one of the approved Kontakt formats? I think windows is best under NTFS and for Mac the older journaled is still preferred I think.


I’ll look into it. I’m pretty sure GPT is the format that it was before it started acting up. I haven’t changed anything on the format of my drives. Do you think that’s a problem?


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 11, 2021)

BDReflet said:


> I’ll look into it. I’m pretty sure GPT is the format that it was before it started acting up. I haven’t changed anything on the format of my drives. Do you think that’s a problem?


I don’t know. I just know that one cause of slow load times is the formatting of the disk. Another is virus protection software, so if you have that running make sure your sample drive is excluded.


----------



## BDReflet (Apr 11, 2021)

BDReflet said:


> I’ll look into it. I’m pretty sure GPT is the format that it was before it started acting up. I haven’t changed anything on the format of my drives. Do you think that’s a problem?


GPT is the Partition Style they are all NTFS


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 11, 2021)

did you check if the mainboard recognizes your new ram right? maybe you have to set the XMP2-Format manually in the bios to get the right ram-speed. how many ram-units do you have? two or four? if two - did you use the right slots on the board for dual-channel? should be slot B/D or A/C (more information in the mainboard-manual)

also this problem happens most of the time when there is no exception for your sample-library folder in your antivirus-software (like defender von windows).


----------



## BDReflet (Apr 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I don’t know. I just know that one cause of slow load times is the formatting of the disk. Another is virus protection software, so if you have that running make sure your sample drive is excluded.


That was it! The virus & threat protection software. I just had to exclude the new drive. Now it works like a dream. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BDReflet (Apr 13, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> did you check if the mainboard recognizes your new am right? maybe you have to set the XMP2-Format manually in the bios to get the right ram-speed. how many ram-units do you have? two or four? if two - did you use the right slots on the board for dual-channel? should be slot B/D or A/C (more information in the mainboard-manual)
> 
> also this problem happens most of the time when there is no exception for your sample-library folder in your antivirus-software (like defender von windows).


Yes, I checked the format in the bios and that was fine. It turned out to be the antivirus-software. Thanks for your help!


----------

